# Finnex planted + wiring question



## roryf (7 Jul 2017)

Hi,

I recently bought a finnex planted + light from america, obviously the plug is american, so temporarily i have plugged it into a US to UK adapter plug. however im thinking that I might as well just cut the american plug off and put a UK plug on no?

the plug seems to be very standard (nothing bulky on the back such as a transformer (that is all further down the line nearer to the light itself). so surely I would be okay in doing this right? 

just wanted to run it by someone before doing it! I know ill void the warranty, but I wouldn't feel safe also having an american plug --> US to UK adapter plug --> timer --> extension lead setup! i know the light is extremely low wattage, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Andy Taylor (7 Jul 2017)

I do see a problem so long as you make sure you wire it to your plug correctly.
Not sure what the american colour coding is but you may need to find out first!
Good luck!

check the voltage too from what i can gather its 110 -120 in parts of america!


----------



## roryf (7 Jul 2017)

Andy Taylor said:


> I do see a problem so long as you make sure you wire it to your plug correctly.
> Not sure what the american colour coding is but you may need to find out first!
> Good luck!
> 
> check the voltage too from what i can gather its 110 -120 in parts of america!



Yeah it's working fine plugged in at the moment, so the voltage isn't an issue clearly as I've already had it working. 

Just don't want to cut the plug off and then be left with two cables the exact same colour! 

i know some electrical products still work fine if L&N are reversed, however I don't know if that applies to LED lighting too


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (7 Jul 2017)

Marry up the pins on the uk plug, see which pin on the uk plug goes with the pin on the US plug. Snip first wire and if colours are different put some correct UK colour insulation tape on it so you know for next time. Although the US plug is like the two pin like European I don't think it should it should matter. Obviously the US plug will go in either way, the socket won't know which way you have it so I would say it would take a live from either side.


----------



## roryf (7 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Marry up the pins on the uk plug, see which pin on the uk plug goes with the pin on the US plug. Snip first wire and if colours are different put some correct UK colour insulation tape on it so you know for next time. Although the US plug is like the two pin like European I don't think it should it should matter. Obviously the US plug will go in either way, the socket won't know which way you have it so I would say it would take a live from either side.



Yeah that was my thinking, the US plug and go in still if its rotated 180 degrees, therefore it shouldn't matter, I'll try tonight. Already got a uk plug with 2A fuse ready. Cheers


----------



## Uslanja (23 Jul 2017)

Good Day!  A bit of an older thread but........ The voltage on that light is 110 V AC and the plug orientation does not matter.  We just grabbed a 30 inch Planted + 24-7 for our 20 gallon long.  We really want to enjoy the 24 hour cycle but fearing the 75 PAR at the substrate just might be a tad to strong we placed a double layer of black window screening under the light to reduce it.  Not sure what PAR level we have but watching closely to see how things work out.  Anyway.......... (I do get accused of rambling on) how are you liking your light and are you using the 24 hour cycle


----------



## Uslanja (23 Jul 2017)

Good day!  This post is a couple weeks old, however.............. that light is 110 Volts AC and the plug orientation does not matter.  

We just bought the 30 inch version of the Planted + 24-7 for our 20 gallon long.  That fixture on maximum produces 75 PAR straight under the light at 12 inches (30.48 cm) and so we attached a double layer of black window screening to it.  Not sure what PAR we have now but watching closely.  The 24 hour cycle was the deciding factor for this purchase and we really want to utilize that.  One thing we noticed pretty much right away is that our fish seem to be responding to the changing light intensity and cycle in a positive way.  The fish are out and hunting in what appears to us a more natural way and overall just seem more comfortable in their environment.  I realize that our observation is subjective and not based on any actual verifiable science......... but that is our impression.

How is your light working for you.  Are you sing the 24 hour cycle.


----------



## Uslanja (23 Jul 2017)

Sure.......... I post and see nothing.  So in my technically challenged state I post again.............. and now there are 2!  SHeeeeesh!


----------

